# can i mount ext3 filesystems?



## wonslung (Jun 12, 2009)

i have a bunch of data that on ext3 filesystems i want to put on my freebsd box, is it possible to mount ext3 easily?

would ext2 be easier?


----------



## adamk (Jun 12, 2009)

Please use the search function of the forum.  The very first hit for 'ext3' (after this new thread) is this:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=912


----------

